# Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?



## CosmoCortney (13. Juni 2014)

*Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Buch, das einem das Einsteigen in die C++ Sprache mit vielen Details und Beispielen ermöglicht.
Möchte aber nicht (wieder) einen Fehlkauf wagen und möchte daher auf Empfehlung ein Buch kaufen und hören, wie andere damit zurecht kamen 

Ich peile den langen Weg der Spieleprogrammierung an. Modellieren, Texturen erstellen und einiges mehr kann ich bereits. Auch habe ich durch das Hacken von diversen Konsolenspielen vieles über Spiele gelernt. 
Will aber nichts überstürzen und mir erst mal ein fundamentales Wissen über C++ aneignen.

Habe bereits Kenntnisse mit C++ CLI und PPC ASM. Aber ich denke nicht, dass das sehr hilfreich ist


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*

Also ich habe dieses Buch und konnte damit so ziemlich alles notwendige über C++ beibringen 
C++ für Spieleprogrammierer: Amazon.de: Heiko Kalista: Bücher (Ist übrigens eins der wenigen Bücher die ich mal vollständig gelesen habe )
Gibt bestimmt auch noch andere Bücher, aber ich kann dir die von Heiko Kalista wärmstens empfehlen 

Edit: Um erst mal einen Überblick für die Spieleprogrammierung zu bekommen solltest du dir mal die Unity Engine angucken. Allerdings sollte man dafür C#, JavaScript oder Boo beherrschen  C++ ist etwas.. Eigen 
Gibt auch sehr Tolle Tutorial für die Unity Engine  http://unity3d.com/ (Das System ist ja immer wieder das Selbe nur die Befehle sind von Sprache zu Sprache und Engine zu Engine anders )


----------



## CosmoCortney (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*

Danke 
aber ich meinte damit, Bücher für den generellen Einstieg in C++


----------



## efdev (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*

für den generell einstieg fällt mir persönlich nichts ein aber das buch welchen Frozen vorgeschlagen hat ist sehr gut kann ich nur empfehlen damit sollte auch der einstieg ins allgemeine C++ kein problem sein.


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*



CosmoCortney schrieb:


> Danke
> aber ich meinte damit, Bücher für den generellen Einstieg in C++


 
Das Buch setzt keine Grundkenntnisse voraus und behandelt so ziemlich jede Möglichkeit der Programmiersprache C++


----------



## CosmoCortney (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*

Gut 
Welches Spektrum der Spieleprogrammierung behandelt das Buch denn?


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*

Wie meinst du jetzt Spektrum? Also es behandelt kleine 3D Games usw ^^
Für komplexere Sachen gibt es eigene Engines ala Cryengine, Unreal Engine etc. 

Aber das Buch behandelt alle Dinge die du für die Programmierung eines kleinen Spiel's brauchst 
(Unter anderem auch das Programmieren eines Spiels mit der SDL)


----------



## CosmoCortney (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*

Mit Spektrum meinte ich den Umfang, bzw. wie weit das Buch in die Materie der Spieleprogrammierung geht.
Aber das klingt ja sehr schön! Mit kleinen 3D-Games kann man sich ja eine gute Basis in diesem Bereich aneignen


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*



CosmoCortney schrieb:


> Mit Spektrum meinte ich den Umfang, bzw. wie weit das Buch in die Materie der Spieleprogrammierung geht.
> Aber das klingt ja sehr schön! Mit kleinen 3D-Games kann man sich ja eine gute Basis in diesem Bereich aneignen


 
Finde ich auch 
Das einzige was mir persönlich fehlt ist eine Erklärung/Einführung in das Multithreading, was aber auch nicht nötig ist und meistens schon von den Engines abgenommen wird, wenn man ernsthafte Spiele entwickelt 

Edit: Das Buch beschäftigt sich eigentlich nur mit dem Erstellen der Gamelogic. Animation usw. eher nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Für komplexere Sachen gibt es eigene Engines ala Cryengine, Unreal Engine etc.


 papperlapapp! selbst ist der mann ^^


----------



## VikingGe (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Irgendwelche empfehlenswerte Bücher für einen C++ Einstieg?*



> Erklärung/Einführung in das Multithreading


Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass C++11 einem glücklicherweise schon von Haus aus die nötigen Werkzeuge gibt - und im Internet genügend Ressourcen, wo man sich Kenntnisse und gute Praktiken aneignen kann.

Da gäbe es zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit, Race Conditions direkt vom Compiler verhindern zu lassen, indem man konsequent seine geteilten Objekte als volatile deklariert und nur thread-sichere Methoden auch als volatile implementiert. Und dann eben lockt, um einen non-volatile Pointer auf sein Objekt zu bekommen.


----------

